# Webcam for Mardi Gras, almost like being there



## hauntedtexan (Feb 18, 2017)

Almost time for Mardi Gras and since I can't go, found these webcam site to see it all live. 
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/?cam=bourbonstreet


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 23, 2017)

The crazies are out in full force on Bourbon St for the Mardi Gras. If you're feeling a bit of cabin fever, this webcam is entertaining...
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/?cam=bourbonstreet


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2017)

Almost like being there?  Nah, there's nobody here to throw up on my shoes.  I'd have to do it myself....


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the Earthcams!!!

Seen the Bourbon Street cam before. 

The Times Square cams are awesome too.


----------

